# New Litter!



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Black variegated X Unmarked Brindle

4 Days old:

















5 Days:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Congrats! Aww look at their likkle feeties! <3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! What ickle little bundles of pinkie cuteness!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 

6 Days:

























7 Days:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it possible to have a variegated brindle?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww I wanties, they are gorgeous x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Im going back and forth about the black self does. I dont really need them, but Im not sure if I want to cull them or not.
Yes, You can have variegated brindle


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I think you should visit the UK and bring the blacks over to me  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking babies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Thanks

Im happy with these litter 

2 black variegated's-bucks
2 black self-does
3 brindle-does


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are any of these bubs satin? I am getting the distint aura of satin-ness about the bub with the more white on it, and maybe one of the brindle bubs too.

I could be wrong though obviously!! LOL

W xx

P.S Hey Windy! Nice to know I'm not the only one who loves virtual pets as well as real ones!! hehee *winks*


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not sure if they are satin or not. Ive never had satin babies, so I dont know how to tell right away.

So glad Im not the only one who loves virtual pets


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cute! Are the greyish ones really brindle? It's pretty hard to tell from those pictures, but they look more like merles to me


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll have updated pics soon
As of now I have:
2 black variegated's-bucks
2 black self-does
2 brindle-does


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the two little variegated boys!!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh I really want some brindles!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im getting brindles left and right,lol. And all of them have been girls the last few litters(with the same dad)

From yesterday:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Now I'm officially in love with those two cute little variegateds!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are my favorites


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are in the hopper stage, so no new pics right now, but I'll get some once they claim down


----------

